# Megaminx BLD: 1:30:00.32



## ianography (Aug 9, 2011)

This is my good friend Dan Sarnelli, finally solving the Megaminx blindfolded.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw this this morning. 

Are the only ones to have done this, him and Stefan?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I saw this this morning.
> 
> Are the only ones to have done this, him and Stefan?


 
I think Mike may have as well. And I vaguely remember there possibly being somebody else?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2011)

> I saw this this morning.
> 
> Are the only ones to have done this, him and Stefan?



Mike has.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to figure out a way to do this...


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I saw this this morning.
> 
> Are the only ones to have done this, him and Stefan?


Mike.

Great job, Dan!


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2011)

Also I think István Kocza has done it.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

Other solvers include Stefan Pochmann, Mike Hughey, Chris Brownlee (don't remember his times but he apparently got REALLY fast at it), Ryosuke Mondo (24 minutes!), István Kocza, and possibly Frank Severinsen.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job, especially after that "fail" solve before!






EDIT: 
Lol'd at both Dan's and Ian's reactions!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the exclusive club! Actually, there are a few more besides me and Stefan who have done it: Ryosuke Mondo, István Kocza, and Chris Brownlee. There may be others, but those are the ones I can think of. (Oops - ninja'ed.)

I try it every week for the first scramble in the weekly competition. This week was awful - I misoriented the puzzle and wound up with only 10 edges solved. Last week was heartbreaking: 33 minute solve off by just 2 twisted corners!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 11, 2011)

This is awesome. I gotta try this soon, since I like both BLD and megaminx. I've got a memo system pretty much sorted, I just need to practice my 3-cycles and do a few solves to get past the DNF stage. Also, out of curiosity, has anyone tried gigaminx BLD? I know it would be insane, but why would that stop anyone.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Also, out of curiosity, has anyone tried gigaminx BLD?


 
It would really surprise me if someone has done it, due to the fact that gigaminxes sucked sooo bad until recently.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 11, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> This is awesome. I gotta try this soon, since I like both BLD and megaminx. I've got a memo system pretty much sorted, I just need to practice my 3-cycles and do a few solves to get past the DNF stage. Also, out of curiosity, has anyone tried gigaminx BLD? I know it would be insane, but why would that stop anyone.


Race to first UK success is on! I did a bit of sighted execution some time ago, but never did a proper attempt. Will try it in September probably once I'm back from holiday


----------

